# "Spamalot" available for amateur productions?



## derekleffew (Dec 22, 2007)

I saw an ad by this company, and wondered, if/when_ Spamalot_ is available for amateur productions, would you want your high school or college to do it? The fine print says licensing is only available currently for non-US, Canada, U.K., and Australian companies, but that amateur rights will be available soon.


----------



## avkid (Dec 22, 2007)

To be honest, I'm quite surprised that a relatively unknown company is administering the performance rights for a show of this caliber.


----------



## Footer (Dec 22, 2007)

Read the fine print on the ad, not until the broadway show closes will they open it up. I believe MTI got the right to Rent about 4 years ago, and until the show closes on broadway the show can't go up. They tend to lock down shows when they are on Broadway. Last summer in OKC we got the rights to do Oklahoma! for a month and no one else could do it because we were doing the centennial show. If you have the cash, it is possible to lock out other theatres from doing the show.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 23, 2007)

And if your Disney your going to rake in the cash from selling the rights to HSM as many times as you possibly can before the fad wears out.


----------



## Footer (Dec 23, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> And if your Disney your going to rake in the cash from selling the rights to HSM as many times as you possibly can before the fad wears out.



Thats what we call oversaturating a market. And actually, Disney sells the rights pretty cheap for the show, considering it always sells out the house, knowing that they will make it back in CD/DVD/random merch sales.


----------



## cvanp (Dec 24, 2007)

Even though this company is new (they apparently just opened shop a year ago) they look pretty cool... and competition with MTI never hurts. This particularly sounds attractive:


> *Keep the books! No deposit required!*
> Okay, we get it: you want to keep the books; you don't want to pay a deposit; you dread erasing rehearsal marks; and you're tired of arguing for your refund. No more! All TRW materials are yours to keep: mark them up and personalize them as you see fit. Of course, you may only use the materials for that specific licensed production.
> 
> *Attractive, easy-to-use materials*
> Our handsome, brand-new performance materials will include unbound, three-hole-punched, single-sided director's scripts, double-sided cast scripts, vocal books, piano-vocal scores, and spiral-bound orchestral parts. Build your books to suit your needs (insert songs into the cast script), and we'll even provide the binders.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 24, 2007)

Ohhhhh, that's nice. Of course that reminds me of all the un-returned Fame books I found in the high school once. Oh for every photocopied script I've worked from......


----------



## avkid (Dec 26, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Ohhhhh, that's nice. Of course that reminds me of all the un-returned Fame books I found in the high school once. Oh for every photocopied script I've worked from......


Shh...or they'll come after my bookshelves full of copied scripts that directors never collected.


----------



## Reqel (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently did a disney junior musical show (little kiddies). Talking to the producer about the rights she said that they were cheap ($800 Aus for 3 shows and a DVD of the show, now i dont know if thats cheap by other standards) but the copyright was extremely strict. The three shows and that was it. nothing else. 

now thats from my inexperienced work as a student helper who knows little about copyright and licencing


----------



## avkid (Jan 16, 2008)

Tyler said:


> I thought they'd wait for the big productions to finish up first then sell to the smaller ones.


You have much yet to learn grasshopper.
If only it were that simple.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 24, 2008)

who is managing the rights to it,

of course you can get it

all depends on how much you want to pay


----------



## Logos (Jan 24, 2008)

You can't get the rights in Oz at the moment. Pro show on.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 24, 2008)

in melbourne


----------



## Logos (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe it will tour. Probably not to Tasmania.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 3, 2008)

We saw the show in London last summer and there is no way I would want to see a high school produce "Spamalot." Even our local college, which has an impressive theater department (and even more impressive lighting) would be challenged to do justice to this show. 

Just my opinion, of course...

Charlie


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 2, 2014)

http://thinkprogress.org/lgbt/2014/07/02/3455749/school-cancels-spamalot-same-sex-wedding/


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jul 2, 2014)

But they're OK with this part? 

I've always been of the mindset that if you poke fun at everyone, no one's left out and everybody still gets to laugh.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 2, 2014)

One of the local theater companies just finished a run of this on the outskirts of Vegas. Bummed that I had to work when all of the showings were.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 2, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> http://thinkprogress.org/lgbt/2014/07/02/3455749/school-cancels-spamalot-same-sex-wedding/



From the article
"Dawn Burch, director of the school’s drama department, told WNEP news that Principal Jesse Smith wrote an email to her informing her that does not exist in a conservative community such as South Williamsport."

Oh boy, where to even begin with that.


----------

